

How we got to #2 in App Store without spending any money - vegashacker
http://www.markj.net/launching-hit-tennis-3-into-the-charts/

======
pedalpete
To me, this is a bit of link bait. Unless I'm missing something, this article
basically says that the way to get to #2 in the app store without spending any
money is to already have a game with more than 1 million users, and place ads
on that game promoting the new game.

Am I missing something?

~~~
vegashacker
Yeah I see what you mean. The title was designed to be catchy. Our previous
app with a lot of users though was only one of our "bullets". The cross
promotion idea is probably something more people can do than they realize.

Also having an app that people are going to download is super important (it
sounds obvious, but we think the majority of people don't focus enough on
this.)

